# how can i tell if fixer is still good



## Jeff Canes (Jun 1, 2006)

how can i tell if fixer is still good, I have about 3/4 of gallon in the brown jug, it likely 6 months old


----------



## JamesD (Jun 1, 2006)

If it's for film, drop a bit of film leader in it.  Measure how long it takes for the film to clear.  If it clears, fix for twice that long.  If it doesn't, throw it out.

For paper? I dunno.  Same thing, I guess, except that dilutions and fixing times are different for paper.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 2, 2006)

Thasks James, did the test you subjected, the film cleared within a minute or two, I usual fix for 7-10 minutes, seem like it will be fine, agree the same film test would work with paper tray working solution


----------



## motcon (Jun 2, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> I usual fix for 7-10 minutes



are you using tmax? if so, those times seem fine. if you are using a film other than tmax, be careful of over fixing.

if it clears the film, it'll be fine for paper.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 19, 2006)

do they still make hypo check???


----------



## JamesD (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, they do, but we're cheap.  Plus, how do you check the hypo check?


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 19, 2006)

JamesD said:
			
		

> Yes, they do, but we're cheap.  Plus, how do you check the hypo check?



This may sound like a funny answer to your question, but I used to check it by rubbing it between my fingers. Compare the feeling with fresh hypo check [we call it Hypo clearing agent over here]


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 19, 2006)

JamesD said:
			
		

> If it's for film, drop a bit of film leader in it.  Measure how long it takes for the film to clear.  If it clears, fix for twice that long.  If it doesn't, throw it out.
> 
> For paper? I dunno.  Same thing, I guess, except that dilutions and fixing times are different for paper.



Same principle applies, photographic paper is yellowy prior to fixing, get an unused piece and in the light, stick the end in the fix. When the yellow clears out,[quote, "fix for twice as long"]


----------



## JamesD (Jun 20, 2006)

My paper is white, same before and after fixing.


----------



## Rolleistef (Jun 20, 2006)

all right then.
Now comes the long-lasting check : if after 1 month the picture is getting red/purple, then the fixer was not good. 
If your fixer was properly stored (no air, no light) then you can keep it for quite a long time
have fun
Stéphane


----------

